# Browner and Madame kidded!



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Browner kidded on the 12th. I have family here to help with the kidding, and my friend who helps me do goat things done was also coming, just good timing. It was the roughest kidding we have had here other than the c-section. There was a dead kid, underdevelped and missing eyes, but not decomposed at all. It was tangling everything else up. It took five hours and Browner was exhausted. We had to pull all of them. She had two bucks, who are doing well. She is also okay and getting better. She is getting biomycin and B complex and my vet wanted her to have oxytocin a couple times to make sure she is cleaned out, so that is done now. It took two days for the placenta to fall off of her, I now know I should have called him sooner. But she dropped it before I got in with the shot.

So here are C1 and C2[attachment=4:7v46lb71]201213marbrownerandboys.JPG[/attachment:7v46lb71]

C2 [attachment=3:7v46lb71]2012mar15C2-3.JPG[/attachment:7v46lb71] [attachment=2:7v46lb71]2012Mar15C2-2.JPG[/attachment:7v46lb71]

C1[attachment=1:7v46lb71]2012mar15C1-3.JPG[/attachment:7v46lb71]
[attachment=0:7v46lb71]2012mar15C1.JPG[/attachment:7v46lb71]


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Then Madame kidded last night, she was in labor less than two hours, ate well and squirted out three babies, in an hour or less. The last one had her head back, and we got that taken care of, thanks to having help, without big problems. She had two does and a buck. They are clearly not as stressed as Browner's, they were up and about faster. She also seems to have had some empty sacks, like two of them. I am SO glad she didn't have quints, if she was thinking about it. I understand sometimes they start with more than they end up with. This is her fifth kidding.

So the grey grizzled one is a doe, and the brown one, and the darkest one is the buck. He is also smallest, although he was still first. I haven't had a buck be smallest before.[attachment=2:168g07dh]2012mar15madamekids.JPG[/attachment:168g07dh]
[attachment=1:168g07dh]2012mar15madkids2.JPG[/attachment:168g07dh]
This is last and very outgoing. She pretty much jumped up from being born.
[attachment=0:168g07dh]2012madkids3.JPG[/attachment:168g07dh]

We are in theory done now until next week.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Congratulations!! They are all beautiful. I really like C2.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Congrats on kids. Sorry for the hard birth. I had one that sounded JUST like that last year. First kid looked like it was all like it was supposed to be...just completely lacking eyeballs (and stillborn of course.) Made it impossible for anyone else to come out because he was so tangled. Took quite a bit to get him out and had to pull the other two. I couldn't figure out what I was feeling because I felt the skull and two big holes and I kept thinking...gee there should be...um...eyes there? I hope I didn't poke its eyes! But nope, not eyes. Creeped me way out.

Love the colors on C2.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Congrats on such beautiful babies! I'm glad Browner seems to be recovering OK!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Congrats on the goats! They are adorable!!!

Glad you had two easy kiddings!!!
:stars: welcome to the world!!! :stars:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone! Four or five to go and I will be done. The last one I am not sure about, she has tested positive with the pregtone twice, but I fluctuate between believing and not believing. 

We are tired. A daytime kidding would be nice.

Jan


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats! :stars:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Too cute  Congratulations! :stars:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I think C2 needs to come live with me :lovey: :lovey: :lovey: :lovey: Gorgeous colors!!! 
Congrats!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you. I am pretty sure C2 is sold. C1 too, actually.

Jan


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats... they are adorable.... :thumb:


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

how sad,, wonder what causes that in a birth?? :? But, glad to hear the rest of the kidding went well,, very pretty baby's... :hug:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Good Job! What beautiful babies! Congratulations..


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I think sometimes there are just random mistakes in nature. My vet thought since the other two are healthy and fine it is probably not something environmental, but more of a fluke.

Jan


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am really sad that my favorite doe had some problems. I like that one of her boys has the brown on his face like her. Well congrats and good luck with the rest.


----------

